
Why Doesn’t Everybody Have Dark Skin Today? - prostoalex
http://nautil.us/issue/81/maps/why-doesnt-everybody-have-dark-skin-today
======
simonblack
It's still too soon. _RAPID_ international transport has only been around for
a mere 50 years or so. Before that it used to take a month or so to move from
one side of the world to the other. Now, it takes just 24 hours.

Fifty years is barely two generations. In _some_ countries, the intermixing
and intermarriage of different nationalities is well underway (US, Australia,
etc) but in many others it's still very early days.

Give it another 200-300 years, and the average 'color' of most humans will be
several shades darker.

------
8jef
Have you ever watched Bulworth movie? Great quote from it: "Let's all f one
another until we all get the same color".

Me think bigotry and fear of others will trap large part of humanity into
genetic collapse

